# Sugarbush Tree Skiing:  1/10/09



## thetrailboss (Jan 15, 2009)

*Date skied: *  January 10, 2009

*Resort: *  Sugarbush—Lincoln Peak

*Conditions: *  Deep powder in the woods with variable base, MG on trails.  

*Weather: *  Partly cloudy skies, temps rising into the upper teens.  

*2008-2009 Report #:* 13

*Report:* Long overdue report folks, but I have been having problems with the internet at my place as well as a very busy week.  The "Woodsboss" and I rendezvoused for a nice day of tree skiing at Sugarbush.  This was my first day in the woods, and skiing with Woodsboss means that pretty much every run is a tree run.  

We started with a luke warm run on Eden, which had some frankensnow/blown in snowmaking from Spring Fling.  It was decent, but a bit soft.  

Seeing that the crowds were mounting at Bravo, we beelined to Castlerock and found a nice sight:







We seemed to time the lines just right.  

First trip was down Rumble:






And then we found ourselves in the first undisclosed location: 



It was very nice.  There was one spot that was a bit tricky for me and required stepping over a down tree or two, but it was nice.  

We then did a run down Middle Earth, which skied quite well.  Jaws is almost covered.  

After warming up at the hut, we decided to do another Rumble spin with a 'sidetrip' of sorts on a nice line that featured mandatory air (or slide).  

Woodsboss decided to take on one element on Rumble...with mixed results:



And we then cut down through Cotillion to the base for lunch.  

After lunch, we decided to head to Heaven's Gate where we started on Paradise, but ended up somewhere else....






This area was a nice set of woods with some great variety of lines and conditions to ski.  After that, we did a spin down Jester to the bottom. We headed over to Gate House and did a couple spins on Sleeper and Pushover/Slowpoke before heading back to Bravo.  

We scouted out some other woods that I had been itching to try:






Very fun and worth another spin.  

We closed with a run down Twist....well for some of us...before finding another gem which had variable conditions.  I jumped out and braved Lower Twist, which was skied off as well as Lower Mall.  By now we were beat....but it was a fun day.  Woodsboss tired me out....my legs were sore after all the woods skiing!


----------



## skimore (Jan 15, 2009)

Whats with the ice skates?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 16, 2009)

skimore said:


> Whats with the ice skates?



He's on snowblades.  You'd be surprised where he can go on those.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> He's on snowblades.  You'd be surprised where he can go on those.




Ice skating? 

Looks like a good time, good for you!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome TR!!!


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 16, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> He's on snowblades.  You'd be surprised where he can go on those.



 If he had real skis he would of been able to launch that kicker, instead of rolling over it:grin:


----------



## awf170 (Jan 16, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> He's on snowblades.  You'd be surprised where he can go on those.




Honestly, I don't get why anyone would use those things.   Just look at the woods clips, he is completely unbalanced and almost falling over.  It just makes no sense to me.  :blink:

Regardless, nice TR.


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Honestly, I don't get why anyone would use those things.   Just look at the woods clips, he is completely unbalanced and almost falling over.  It just makes no sense to me.  :blink:
> 
> Regardless, nice TR.



Also not to belittle the experience, but I totally agree. I can't see how snowblades can give any sort of float in more than a few inches of powder; and I'm not one to insist you need 100+ mm waisted fat skis, but you have to have something with more than 100 cm of length. TTB - please tell me you left those kid skis of yours at home. I still firmly believe you've used those in the past as a crutch. You're an accomplished enough skier that you don't need that.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 16, 2009)

It wasn't my attempt to start bashing this kid.  Some of my best friends rock the blades.  And a fine TR to boot.  I'm just jealous.


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2009)

twinplanx said:


> It wasn't my attempt to start bashing this kid.



Likewise. I like to think I'm a believer that if you're having fun, good on ya. But like Austin, I don't get it.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Likewise. I like to think I'm a believer that if you're having fun, good on ya. But like Austin, I don't get it.



Yeah.:flag:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice Michael.  I'll be up there for a day sometime in February.  Maybe 17 or 18.


----------

